# Reese Witherspoon Sie hat sich verlobt!



## Mandalorianer (30 Dez. 2010)

*Reese Witherspoon Sie hat sich verlobt!​*

*Reese Witherspoon kommt wieder unter die Haube.
An Weihnachten machte Promi-Agent Jim Toth ihr einen Antrag – und Reese sagte überglücklich „Ja“!​*

Weihnachten war das Fest der Liebe – ganz besonders für Reese Witherspoon (34)! Die Schöne hat sich unter dem Christbaum mit ihrem Lebensgefährten Jim Toth (35) verlobt. Reese und Jim sind seit knapp einem Jahr ein Liebespaar. 2008 hatte sich Reese Witherspoon von dem schönen Ryan Phillippe scheiden lassen – nun scheint sie ihr neues Liebesglück gefunden zu haben. „Reese ist überglücklich“, sagte eine Quelle gegenüber „people.com“ „Sie hat schnell herausgefunden, dass Jim ein Mann ist, bei dem sie sich sicher fühlen kann und der für sie da ist.“

In der Vergangenheit hatte Witherspoon zwar immer wieder beteuert, dass sie es nach ihrer Scheidung von Ryan Philippe 2008 und der Trennung von Jake Gyllenhaal im Dezember 2009 in Beziehungsdingen erst einmal langsamer angehen lassen möchte. Aber manchmal kommt es eben anders als geplant. Möglicherweise stehen nächstes Jahr noch mehr gute Nachrichten an, denn erst kürzlich gestand Miss Witherspoon einem US-Magazin, dass sie gern ihre Familie vergrößern würde: „Ich hätte gerne mehr Kinder. Kinder sind der beste Teil meines Tages. Ich stehe nicht auf, um Filme zu drehen. Ich stehe auf, um mit meiner Familie zusammen zu sein.“

Tja, Reese, den Wunsch würde dir Jim sicher nur allzu gern erfüllen – wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es ja schon im nächsten Jahr ein Weihnachten mit Nachwuchs! 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2014)

echt jetzt ??


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Okt. 2014)

na Punisher langeweile ? Thread geschlossen !!!


----------

